# /etc/init.d/....

## cechor

Witajcie

Pozwolcie ze moj problem pokaze na przykladzie odpalam esound 

```
 /etc/init.d/esound start
```

nastepnie powiedzmy ze symuluje ze program sie "wywalil"  

```
killall esd
```

 wiec program juz nie dziala

i mimo ze chce go uruchomic  /

```
etc/init.d/esound start
```

 to pokazuje  

```
* WARNING: "esound" has already been started
```

zatrzymac tez go sie nieda  

```
Stopping esound...   [!!]
```

Moje pytanie jak mam go znowu uruchomic uzywajac 

```
/etc/init.d/esound start
```

, gdzie usunac ten wpis ze on juz dziala (mimo ze nie jest uruchomiony)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## muchar

Usuwasz odpowiedni wpis z: /var/lib/init.d/started:

```
rm /var/lib/init.d/started/esound
```

----------

## cechor

 *muchar wrote:*   

> Usuwasz odpowiedni wpis z: /var/lib/init.d/started:
> 
> ```
> rm /var/lib/init.d/started/esound
> ```
> ...

 

Dzieki wlasnie oto chodzilo   :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

A moze /etc/init.d/esount stop?

----------

## Yarecki

Czasami /etc/init.d/esound restart zadziala, a czasami trzeba /etc/init.d/esound zap wpisac, a dopiero pozniej /etc/init.d/esound start

----------

## arab79

```

/etc/init.d/costamcostam zap

```

Wystarczy poczytac :)

----------

## muchar

Na tym polega siła linuksa ;] Jeden problem, dziesiątki rozwiązań ;]

----------

